# [D2G] Gingerbread bloat



## x13thangelx

This is what I found safe to freeze without any problems

AdService 1.0
Amazon Kindle 2.0.5.103980165
Amazon MP3 1.8.32
Apps 1.02.18
Backup Assistant 2.3.3
Backup Assistant Client 1.0
Blockbuster 0.9.99
Books 1.1.5
City ID 1.1.6
DLNA 0709.69
DlnaSystemService 1.0
Droid Eye 1.0 (live wall paper)
Facebook Authenticator 2.3.3 (might have to log back into facebook after freezing this)
Files 2.3.3 (Only freeze if you have another file manager such as Root Explorer)
Flickr Authenticator 2.3.3
Help Center 2.3.3
Home 2.3.3 (only if using a replacement launcher)
IPSec VPNs 1.0 (only if not using a VPN)
Kpi Logger Service 1.1
LastFM Authenticator 2.3.3
LinkedIn Authenticator 2.3.3
Manage SIM Card 2.3.3 (only on CDMA)
Maps 5.2.1 (if you dont use it)
Media Share 1.0.0
MediaSync 1.0.0
MS Exchange Service 2.3.3 (WARNING, THIS WILL BREAK CORPORATE EMAIL)
Music 2.3.3 (if you have the Music 3.0.1 client)
My Uploads 1.5.12
My Verizon Mobile 10.0.1
Myspace Authenticator 2.3.3
NFS Shift 1.1.83
Orkut Authentocator 2.3.3
Photobucket Authenticator 2.3.3
Picasa Authenticator 2.3.3
Pico TTS 1.0 (text to speech service)
Print to Retail 1.0
Quickoffica 3.3.172 - Motorola
SIM Toolokit 2.3.3 (only on CDMA)
Skype Mobile 1.6.0.15
Skyrock Authenticator 2.3.3
Social Messaging 2.3.3
Social Messaging Service 2.3.3
Social Networking 2.3.3
Social Sharing 2.3.3
Social Status 2.3.3
Street View 1.7.0.4
Swype 2.7-.75.22915 (only with another keyboard installed)
Sync Service 2.5.7
TTS Service 2.3.3
Twitter Authentication 2.3.3
V Cast Media Manager 4.4.0.4
Video Editor Lite 1.0.1.49
VPN Services 2.3.3 (again, only if not using a VPN)
VZW Navigator 7.1.3.15
Yahoo Contacts 2.3.3
Yahoo! Mail Authenticator 2.3.3
Youtube 2.1.6
Youtube Authenticator 2.3.3

May break corporate email, have no way to test:
Email 2.3.3
Email Authenticator 2.3.3

Not sure what this is with but it didnt break anything for me. The only reference I could find that has any reference to it is here and even there no one knows what it is....
Fake Blur Xmpp 2.3.3


----------



## Gasai Yuno

XMPP is the Jabber protocol used by, in particular, GoogleTalk. I don't see where Blur supports it, so it might be just a stub.

By the way, why freeze Email? The stock email client is pretty neat, compared to the default Android one.


----------



## essjayessone

I think the point of this is that one can freeze these things safely, not that you have to or should. If you're looking to get the leanest, meanest, most bloat-free phone possible, starting with nothing might be the way to go.


----------



## UrbanBounca

Remove, wrong thread.


----------



## x13thangelx

Gasai Yuno said:


> XMPP is the Jabber protocol used by, in particular, GoogleTalk. I don't see where Blur supports it, so it might be just a stub.
> 
> By the way, why freeze Email? The stock email client is pretty neat, compared to the default Android one.


Gtalk still works for me so not sure....

I personally use the gmail client, always have and probably always will. That and just trying to find out what can be safely frozen as Essjayessone said.


----------



## kevinleedrum

Is there a way to export a list of frozen apps? I have managed to freeze 92 apps, and I'd hate to type all of them in here. If all else fails, I can provide a list of the packages and APK's (from "pm list" commands), but it would be nice to provide the names as they appear in Titanium.


----------



## x13thangelx

kevinleedrum said:


> Is there a way to export a list of frozen apps? I have managed to freeze 92 apps, and I'd hate to type all of them in here. If all else fails, I can provide a list of the packages and APK's (from "pm list" commands), but it would be nice to provide the names as they appear in Titanium.


AFAIK, no. I just typed the name as shown in TiBu.


----------



## ssilence

I have noticed that even though I have frozen some of these they still run in the background. For instance Dlna. Can anyone else confirm this. And yes I did freeze the app and the system service for dlna.


----------



## kevinleedrum

ssilence said:


> I have noticed that even though I have frozen some of these they still run in the background. For instance Dlna. Can anyone else confirm this. And yes I did freeze the app and the system service for dlna.


Do you have "Chuck Norris" mode turned on in the Titanium Backup preferences? Edit: Maybe that's just for removing apps. Anyhow, no I haven't seen that happen.


----------



## Vypor

I've noticed that by freezing the yahoo apks if you go to your contact list (say favorites) and click on the green phone icon to dial out the contact list disappears and goes back to home screen. I think work contacts also affects this


----------



## kevinleedrum

Yeah, I had to leave Yahoo Contacts, Yahoo Mail Authenticator, and Corporate Sync Authenticator unfrozen in order to actually edit or open individual contacts.

Here is my frozen list, which currently stands at 93 apps. I don't use bluetooth or e-mail (except Gmail), and I only use CDMA, so a lot of these may not apply to everyone. Many are just features I didn't need, or I have a different app for the same functionality. Thanks x13thangelx for a few I didn't have.

AdService
Android Live Wallpapers
Apps
AtCommandService
Backup Assistant
Backup Assistant Client
Bluetooth Share (I personally don't use bluetooth)
BluetoothDun (I personally don't use bluetooth)
blur.res
Books
City ID
com.motorola.photowidget
Date and Time (just a clock widget)
Desk Home
DLNA
DlnaSystemService
DMService
Droid Eye
Email (I only use Gmail.)
Email Authenticator
Emergency Alerts
Facebook Authenticator (I still use the Facebook app itself just fine.)
Fake Blur Xmpp
Flickr Authenticator
Global Unplug
Help Center
Home (I use LauncherPro.)
Home screen tips
HSTcmd
HTML Viewer
InPocket
IPSec VPNs
Kpi Logger Service
LastFM Authenticator
LinkedIn Authenticator
Live Wallpaper Picker
Location Consent
LocationProxyDmPlugin
Magic Smoke Wallpapers
Manage SIM card (I'm always using the same CDMA network.)
Media Share
MediaSync
Messages (SMS and MMS work fine still.)
Messaging (SMS and MMS work fine still.)
MS Exchange Service (Obviously, many people may need this for e-mail.)
Music (Using the newer beta instead)
Music Visualization Wallpapers
My Uploads
My Verizon Mobile
Myspace Authenticator
News
News & Weather
Orkut Authenticator
Photobucket Authenticator
Picasa Authenticator
Pico Tts
Print to Retail
Quick Contact
Quickoffice
QuickSms
SIM Contacts (I'm always using the same CDMA network.)
SIM Toolkit (I'm always using the same CDMA network.)
Skype mobile
Skyrock Authenticator
Social Messaging
Social Messaging Service
Social Networking
Social Sharing
Social Status
Sound Recorder
Sticky note
Suggestions
Suggestions Core...
Suggestions Poll S...
Swype
Sync Service (Doesn't affect Google Contacts, Gmail, etc.)
Talk
Tasks
Toggle Widgets
TTS Service
Twitter Authenticator
Universal Inbox
V CAST Media Manager
Video Editor Lite
Voice Readouts
VPN Services
VZ Navigator
VZW Package Installer
Weather
Work Contacts
World Clock
Youtube Authenticator
Zoom Mode


----------



## x13thangelx

Vypor said:


> I've noticed that by freezing the yahoo apks if you go to your contact list (say favorites) and click on the green phone icon to dial out the contact list disappears and goes back to home screen. I think work contacts also affects this


Odd, mine works fine with Yahoo Contacts 2.3.3 frozen. It broke with Yahoo! Mail Authenticator frozen though....


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

Btw, thanks for the list. Gonna freeze more tonight. Oh wait it is tonight lol.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

By the way, is AtCommandService the thing responsible for Hayes-compatible modem AT commands? Like, those required to use Bluetooth DUN or USB Serial Modem?


----------



## xcodybx

please don't kill me when I ask this......BUT

this is all done with Titanium backup correct?


----------



## kevinleedrum

Correct, that's the easier way. You can also install the Android SDK with adb, connect your phone via USB, and then use adb and package manager to disable them.


----------



## marcjc

You can also do this with my backup pro with the root tools


----------



## x13thangelx

or with any file manager that will see /system and rename the files to <filename>.apk.bak.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I find it more convenient to make a subfolder with whatever name one prefers (I call it “frozen”) and move the files there. Can't be bothered with renaming multiple files back and forth.


----------



## xcodybx

how much has everyone's battery life improved?
anything mess up while freezing the things listed?
I'm about to do it, and I want to make sure.
I know you can UN-freeze but like I said, I'm just making sure.


----------



## ExodusC

Does Facebook Authenticator need to be unfrozen to sync Facebook contacts with regular contacts?

My "other settings" category in the Facebook app is empty.

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

As I have discovered almost all authenticators are needed for the contacts app to run without issues.

If you don't want to use Blur's Facebook stuff, to sync Facebook contacts you just need the official Facebook app.


----------



## bdsullivan

I just make a backup and then delete all the blur crap.


----------



## ExodusC

Gasai Yuno said:


> As I have discovered almost all authenticators are needed for the contacts app to run without issues.
> 
> If you don't want to use Blur's Facebook stuff, to sync Facebook contacts you just need the official Facebook app.


My Facebook app isn't displaying the contact sync options, like it normally does on any other ROM.

They just appear to be missing completely.

Also, the only authenticator I needed to reactivate for my contacts to work properly was the Yahoo! authenticator.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

ExodusC said:


> My Facebook app isn't displaying the contact sync options, like it normally does on any other ROM.


Did you install it from the market?


----------



## ExodusC

Gasai Yuno said:


> Did you install it from the market?


Yes, I resync all my pre-loaded apps via the market.

Maybe it's something else I've frozen, but I only froze the apks listed in these posts, and even then, not all of them.

I'm also going to try clearing my cache for the Facebook app.

Edit: Clearing cache and data had no effect.

Edit 2: Upon further investigation, I found that when I try to add a Facebook account in Settings, nothing happens upon tapping Facebook. I can't add an account unless I unfreeze the authenticator apk, and that only allows for adding the account via Blur. Any ideas? It seems like it might be something I froze.

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## bgarlock

I use bloat freezer with great results.


----------



## kevdliu

is doing all these worth it? How much has battery life improved?


----------



## x13thangelx

For me its not about battery life so much as speed. Its a noticeable difference for me with all of it frozen.


----------



## Viking Leonard

ssilence said:


> I have noticed that even though I have frozen some of these they still run in the background. For instance Dlna. Can anyone else confirm this. And yes I did freeze the app and the system service for dlna.


I'm having the exact same issue using Root Uninstaller to freeze my unwanted APKs. I noticed it in the Fast Reboot's list of killed/restarted apps, after I froze it also.


----------



## aceoyame

Those are services and that is why.


----------



## x13thangelx

Viking Leonard said:


> I'm having the exact same issue using Root Uninstaller to freeze my unwanted APKs. I noticed it in the Fast Reboot's list of killed/restarted apps, after I froze it also.


youll either have to kill the service or reboot.... should fix that problem


----------



## Viking Leonard

x13thangelx said:


> youll either have to kill the service or reboot.... should fix that problem


I did both, and it still shows up. Here are the two screenshots i took:
View attachment 2042


----------



## TinMan

ExodusC said:


> My Facebook app isn't displaying the contact sync options, like it normally does on any other ROM.
> 
> They just appear to be missing completely.
> 
> Also, the only authenticator I needed to reactivate for my contacts to work properly was the Yahoo! authenticator.


actually when i first installed GB through the actual Verizon update instead of downloading it, i downloaded the FB app and the sync contacts, sync only existing contacts, dont sync option wasnt there like it was with Froyo. Its possibly a GB thing.


----------



## ABakersDozen

I'm pretty new to the whole rooting world so i have a potentially stupid question, I have my D2 rooted using Pete's awesome one click method... I have the basic rooted app.. Titanium Backup, Ad Free, Wireless Tether... I've never paid for an app and have really no intention of doing so, I know on a jailbroke iphone (dirty word i know) you can get paid apps for free, is there anyway to do such a thing on a rooted droid? I really want to be able to freeze apps w/ Ti Backup Pro but dont want to fork over the $$...


----------



## x13thangelx

no condoning piracy but im sure if you google for pretty much any app you can find it....


----------



## marcjc

without spending $$ you can always use adb and then change the ext. of the apk for the app you wish not to have installed.


----------



## Morrissey

"ABakersDozen said:


> I'm pretty new to the whole rooting world so i have a potentially stupid question, I have my D2 rooted using Pete's awesome one click method... I have the basic rooted app.. Titanium Backup, Ad Free, Wireless Tether... I've never paid for an app and have really no intention of doing so, I know on a jailbroke iphone (dirty word i know) you can get paid apps for free, is there anyway to do such a thing on a rooted droid? I really want to be able to freeze apps w/ Ti Backup Pro but dont want to fork over the $$...


If you were ever going to "fork over" money for an app this would be the one....its only like 6 bukks


----------



## slimpirudude

"x13thangelx said:


> no condoning piracy but im sure if you google for pretty much any app you can find it....


Yep.. exactly. Almost any app.. there is one elusive one tho... Haha. But yeah, I try to always support the devs of apps like tb and bootstrap, necessities. They help us out a bunch.. rom devs even more just my 2 cents...


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

"x13thangelx said:


> no condoning piracy but im sure if you google for pretty much any app you can find it....


4shared... Just sayin.

Btw, tb pro is worth the money and u won't find a free pro version because pro is an unlock key. Not a stand alone app.


----------



## x13thangelx

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> 4shared... Just sayin.
> 
> Btw, tb pro is worth the money and u won't find a free pro version because pro is an unlock key. Not a stand alone app.


Theres an older version thats stand alone..... its like 3.6.xx iirc >.>


----------



## sixstringedmatt

The devs didn't put in the time for you to pirate the app. They're not asking for 10 or 20 dollars, at most maybe 6. Skip McDonalds ONCE and buy the app. You'll have it forever granted that you stick with android and you get all the updates. Not to get on a soapbox but people that "refuse" to buy Apps this cheap are childish. If you find it hard to shell out a mere few bucks on an app, develop one yourself, find free or alternative versions that do the same thing, and call it a day. Coming to a respected site full of devs, and asking for pirated software is foolish and outright rude.


----------



## sb56637

I don't mind renaming the apk files or moving them into a different folder with a root file explorer. But it would be helpful if this list included the name of the apk that corresponds to each app's complete name, since some of the apk file names are rather cryptic. Or is there a way to see the complete program name that corresponds with each apk? Thanks!


----------



## xcodybx

got a question. if I use songbird rather than the stock music client, could I freeze the stock music client, or will it break something?


----------



## ehedgecock

"xcodybx said:


> got a question. if I use songbird rather than the stock music client, could I freeze the stock music client, or will it break something?


I think you can. I've put winamp on before and froze the stock app and it ran fine. I think aslong as the app was built to hook into all the tie ins with android, like file associations and what not. I'm sure that the lockscreens music controls as well as album and song display won't work anymore. Can't hurt to try it. If you can, make a nandroid back up first and then tinker incase you get stuck in a infinite FC loop.

Edit: should mention that I did that on stock 2.2 on the original D2, which was even different from the stock 2.2 on the global, so GB adds even more distance from what I was on when I tried it. I even dropped the stock messaging app and was just running hancent, which worked fine.


----------



## xcodybx

thanks!


----------

